# package fedora 11 64 bit



## hulkyoann (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai installé fedora 11 sur mon macbook Pro mais en virtuallisation sous parallels.
Je souhaiterais savoir comment je peux "mettre à jour", installé les paquets sur fedora pour qu'il reconnaisse mon clavier Apple, la résolution de l'écran, etc.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

Quand j'ai installé Ubuntu, au moment du choix du clavier, je pouvais choisir un clavier mac azerty. C'est pas pareil avec Fedora?


----------



## hulkyoann (10 Novembre 2009)

je n'avais le choix qu'au clavier pc, latin 9 (mais je sais pas ce que c'est) et un autre clavier latin. Y'avait pas de chois de clavier mac.


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (10 Novembre 2009)

hulkyoann a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai installé fedora 11 sur mon macbook Pro mais en virtuallisation sous parallels.
> Je souhaiterais savoir comment je peux "mettre à jour", installé les paquets sur fedora pour qu'il reconnaisse mon clavier Apple, la résolution de l'écran, etc.
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


 
J'avais installé Fedora 11 avec Mac OS X avec amorçage grâce à rEfit, je l'ai bousillé malencontreusement en voulant éliminer de manière un peu trop radicale un problème de dépendance de paquetages non-résolu, si je me souviens bien dans Système -> Personnalisation -> Matériel -> Clavier tu peux changer le type du clavier que tu utilises, en tout cas avec mon installation du système en disque dur, j'ai pu le faire.

J'attends la sortie de la 12 pour réinstaller Fedora.


----------



## hulkyoann (11 Novembre 2009)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé, merci encore.
J'aurais un autre truc à demander mais je crois pas que ce soit le bon forums. Comment on fait pour installer les objets parallels tools de paralels desktop?


----------



## claud (17 Novembre 2009)

Parallels 5 indiquant que fedora 9 est automatiquement installé par la version 5 j'ai fait part dans un autre fil : http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/ou-trouver-fedora-9-a-285762.html de mes déboires ! Où trouver fedora 9 ?
(je connais correctement ubuntu mais pas fedora)
Merci.


----------

